# Rubrikat > Bukuri dhe estetikë >  Parfumi

## tonushi

Kjo teme eshte per vajza dhe per djem
C'fare parfumi perdorni? 
Kushe eshte lloji i parfumit me te pelqyer per ju?
A eshte shume e rendesishme per ju te perdorni parfum?




Po e nis une e para, une perdor , kuptohet ne qoftese dal per nje mbremje  apo raste te tjera gjithmone perdor.
Per gjate dites parfumi qe perdor  varet nga gjendja shpirterore ,
Me pelqejne shume parfumet qe jane per meshkuj mendoj se harroma qe kane te jep efektin te ndihesh e forte dhe me e vendosur    :buzeqeshje:  

Lloji i parfumit  per nje rast te vecante ............................Chanel No5
Per gjate dites.............................................  .....................Jeniffer Lopez JLO Glow

----------


## CooKie

Tonush, ke bere mire qe ke hapur kete teme se edhe mua me pelqen parfumi. Ok si fillim po them se perdor Chance Channel. Me pelqen jashtezakonisht edhe me pershtatet me (body chemistry) perberjen e trupit tim. E para punes jo te gjitha parfumet mund te shkojne me trupin a cdo njeriu. Nje menyre per te gjetur se ca lloj parfumi duhet te perdoresh, eshte te shkosh te dermatologu jot te besh testin e lekures (menyra tjeter eshte ti provosh te gjitha derisa ta gjesh  :ngerdheshje:  ). Perdorja e parfumit qofte tek vajza ose qofte tek djali per mua tregon se ata kujdesen per veten. Me pelqejne shume cunat kur perdorin parfum  :llafazan:  ihihihhiihi ka lezet kur u shkon afer edhe vijne ere te mire mmmmmmmm yummy.

----------


## KoTeLja_VL

Intuition...

----------


## friendlyboy1

ma shpifin gocat qe ven parfum

----------


## StormAngel

Une per vete perdori 4-5 lloje te parfumeve.
"Kenzo","Sculpture","Acqua di Gio","Bvlgari" dhe "Dolce&Gabbana".
Jane teper te mira.
Me pelqen aroma e lehte qe kane,me inatosin shume parfumet me arome te rende.

----------


## MiLaNiStE

stormoooo me ty jom si per meshkuj ene femra si duroj dot parfumin e ron dukesh shum fallco 

mu vallaj mpelqe j.lo glow, ele i tejter qe spo mbi nmen emri, ele miracle shum lite smell

----------


## bebushe

jean paul gautier - ka nje ere te pa rezistueshme ..



ka dhe per meshkuj e eshte me nje shishe blu me vija si marinar e ka nje ere marramendese lol

----------


## StormAngel

bebushe,
E shof qe merrke vesh.
Gotje jane nje nder parfumet me te mira qe prodhohen,vetem se kane nje problem.Jane i cik te shtrenjta.  :pa dhembe:  
Sygjerim per gocat,perdorni Laura Biaggotti. :shkelje syri:

----------


## sweet_babe

Strawberry by Tommy Hilfiger

----------


## Vicky11

Une perdor Angel's Divine by Victoria's Secret dhe Pink by Victoria's Secret
 :Lulja3:

----------


## _BoOtYlIcIoUs_

I pelqej shume parfumet e lehta.  ne rradhe te pare me pelqen shume kur 1 djale ve parfum eshte shume sexxyy.  kam gjithata parfume qe perdor e bej si ndihem per diten ose per veshjen qe vesh. 
Ca nga ata jane . pink be victoria secret
eternity moment 
i luv gucci 2nd collection smells soo good
J'adore soo good too
and also my ocean
& many othaz.

----------


## bebushe

> bebushe,
> E shof qe merrke vesh.
> Gotje jane nje nder parfumet me te mira qe prodhohen,vetem se kane nje problem.Jane i cik te shtrenjta.  
> Sygjerim per gocat,perdorni Laura Biaggotti.


i shtrenjte eshte po is sooo gooooooooooood mmmm  :kryqezohen:

----------


## StormAngel

Normale eshte.
GJerat e shtrenjta jane me te mirat ne te shumten e rasteve.
Per djemte nje parfum tjeter: Davidoff Cool Water ( i gjelbert)

----------


## White_Angel

Me pelqejne parfumet por te lehta jo shuem te renda sic jane ca qe e harxhojne nji shishe per dy dite.

per femrat me pelqen :dolce&gabbana dhe DKNY 

per meshkujt : ku e di une  :i ngrysur:

----------


## Xemlo

Fi-ja greke e Givenchy....Ngelet nr 1 per mu te pakten
Acqua di Gio e Giorgio Armanit po i ka ik moda tani se jane bo te gjithe si shpija fmise.

----------


## StormAngel

> Acqua di Gio e Giorgio Armanit po i ka ik moda tani se jane bo te gjithe si shpija fmise.


Acqua di Gio origjinalja ngelet nje nder parfumet me te shtrenjta per meshkuj dhe nder me te mirat.Leni ti ato fallcot qe na sjellin neve. :shkelje syri:

----------


## Xemlo

> Acqua di Gio origjinalja ngelet nje nder parfumet me te shtrenjta per meshkuj dhe nder me te mirat.Leni ti ato fallcot qe na sjellin neve.


Lale une sjam ne shqiperi qe te mar parfume fallco. Nje Shishe Acqua di Gio 100 ml kushton 51 euro ndersa nje shishe e Fi-se greke e Givenchy kushton 65. Ngelet nga me te shtrenjtit po nuk eshte me i shtrenjti. Acqua di Gio ngelet nga me te miret po nuk eshte me i miri, i ka ikur koha.

Ky eshte njeshi per mendimin tim, po secili ka te vetin

----------


## StormAngel

Nje nga me te preferuarat per mua,Kenzo:

----------


## _tironc__king_

Ne pergjesi parfumet e lehta tani perdor GUCCI rush 2

----------


## marsela

veres me pelqen te perdor ndonje parfum te lehte ose deodorant.."chansen d'eau"psh. esht i lezetshem..
kurse dimrit "Poem"ose "Dolce Gabbana"

nga te meshkujve me pelqejn "aqua di gio"...*1* dhe str8 light :buzeqeshje:

----------

